# Pictures of Hood protector, bug guard, whatever you call it...



## mikestony (Jan 17, 2013)

Very nice!!!
I have the exact same one, and have had it since 2012! 90 miles hwy round trip to/from home and it's held up really well!
You'll be happy with it!


----------



## Steelmesh (Jan 16, 2016)

Yours seems to blend very well, black on black. 

I have been back and forth with one of these hood deflectors. I looked at clear bras on ebay, but from what I can see they don't give protection to the near vertical portion of the hood where it meets the front fascia, which is pretty critical and defeats the purpose of the clear bra if it leaves that part open to rock chips.


----------



## Blasirl (Mar 31, 2015)

Nice looking ride! Can you post the links to these?


----------



## sparkman (Oct 15, 2015)

Wow. I literally studied the pictures for 4 minutes trying to find the hood protector thingys. That blends really well.


----------



## pontiacgt (Jan 12, 2011)

Clear bra's works well and protects very good. You don't want to get any of the ones on amazon. You want to find the ones who digitally cut it so it fits perfectly. You can get it to also cover a larger section of the hood. I had it on my 2011 cruze and will be putting it on my 2016 once the weather warms. Its does a very good job. It really protects the headlights. You do need to take your time putting it on.


----------



## Steelmesh (Jan 16, 2016)

pontiacgt said:


> Clear bra's works well and protects very good. You don't want to get any of the ones on amazon. You want to find the ones who digitally cut it so it fits perfectly. You can get it to also cover a larger section of the hood. I had it on my 2011 cruze and will be putting it on my 2016 once the weather warms. Its does a very good job. It really protects the headlights. You do need to take your time putting it on.


Can you analyze this? Maybe I am mistaken. It appears the clear bras do not provide a piece that goes on the front of the hood, see image below:


----------



## pontiacgt (Jan 12, 2011)

Steelmesh said:


> Can you analyze this? Maybe I am mistaken. It appears the clear bras do not provide a piece that goes on the front of the hood, see image below:


Go here and look up the car. It covers it. ClearMask Automotive Paint Protection And Headlight Protection Film - Auto Clear Bra - Scotchgard Protector - Headlight Covers


----------



## pontiacgt (Jan 12, 2011)

You could also use this company too. InvisibleMask - Paint Protection For Your Car


----------



## Steelmesh (Jan 16, 2016)

pontiacgt said:


> Go here and look up the car. It covers it. ClearMask Automotive Paint Protection And Headlight Protection Film - Auto Clear Bra - Scotchgard Protector - Headlight Covers


Nope. I plugged in the Cruze and the graphics show they leave out that portion I highlighted.


----------



## Steelmesh (Jan 16, 2016)

pontiacgt said:


> You could also use this company too. InvisibleMask - Paint Protection For Your Car


You better double-check what I am talking about, they all miss the critical portion of the hood that I highlighted...unless I am missing something.


----------



## pontiacgt (Jan 12, 2011)

Steelmesh said:


> You better double-check what I am talking about, they all miss the critical portion of the hood that I highlighted...unless I am missing something.



No they don't? Did you search for the car? If you do you will see the cut out covers that area. I had this on my 2011 cruze and it covers that entire area and some of the hood.


----------



## pontiacgt (Jan 12, 2011)

See the cut out above. I covers the whole area.


----------



## Steelmesh (Jan 16, 2016)

pontiacgt said:


> See the cut out above. I covers the whole area.


Okay, I have some mental problems here. I was expecting a separate piece, I didn't know the film could be worked around that edge. Looks like a professional needs to do the hood, I suspect a lot of wrinkles or a lot of impatience for us noobs trying to work with the films. Does anyone have experience on the 1st Gen Cruze specific hood clear bra film install?


----------



## pontiacgt (Jan 12, 2011)

I did it myself and you just have to take your time to do it and follow the instructions. If you don't have a lot of patience I wouldn't try it.


----------



## 89stingray454 (Jan 19, 2017)

Blasirl said:


> Nice looking ride! Can you post the links to these?


Thanks. Here is the link to what I have on the car now.
Auto Ventshade 322049 Aeroskin Large Acrylic Hood Shield https://www.amazon.com/dp/B005O2UYUK/ref=cm_sw_r_cp_api_WvDRybDJJ9SEP

And here is the other one that I was considering...
EGR 301851 SuperGuard Hood Protector No-Drill Dark Smoke SuperGuard Hood Protector https://www.amazon.com/dp/B0067EFESG/ref=cm_sw_r_cp_api_vyDRyb3937VP8


----------



## wasney (Mar 3, 2015)

I want one of those because they look so nice (and the window guards) but I cannot justify spending $40+ for a piece of plastic lol. Wish I could find a used one cheap.


----------



## Blasirl (Mar 31, 2015)

I would have to have my front end repainted before I spent that much! I was looking to minimize any more damage, but not at that price point.


----------



## zaccaglin (Nov 14, 2016)

Thanks for the pictures. I was in an accident a few weeks ago and the edge of my hood got denteted and bent up. After some touch up paint for the rust factor this will cover it up nicely! Just ordered mine.


----------

